# Chill Pills



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

I have recently been taking this natural supplement called Chill Pills from the company New Roots and it seems to be helping my anxiety. I bought them in Canada but I'm not sure where else they're available. They look like this:








and contain:

Holy Basil 10% p.e. (ursolic acids) 100 mg
Phellodendron 0.1% (berberine) 35:1 p.e.	30 mg : 1050 mg
Royal Jelly 6%-10 HAD 50 mg
Astragalus 16% extract 16:1 p.e.
(polysaccharides) 50 mg : 800 mg
L-Theanine 160 mg
Rhodiola 5% extract (Rosavins) 55:1 p.e. 100 mg :	5500 mg
Passion Flower 3.5% (isovitexin) 100 mg
Avenia Sativa extract 20:1 p.e. 100 mg :	1000 mg
Magnolia 80% (Magnolol + Honokiol) 75:1 p.e. 70 mg :	5250 mg
Ashwagandha root 2.5%
(Withanoloids) 8:1 p.e. 150 mg :	1200 mg
Red jujube 25 mg
B1 Thiamine HCI 50 mg
B2 Riboflavin HCI 50 mg
B2 Riboflavin 5-Phosphate 5 mg
B3 Niacinamide 15 mg
B3 Inositol Hexanicotinate 35 mg
B5 D-Pantothenic Acid (Calcium) 50 mg
B6 Pyridoxine HCI 50 mg
B6 Pyridoxal 5-phosphate 5 mg
Biotin 75 mcg
Folic acid 1 mg
B12 Methylcobalamine 150 mcg
Choline Bitartrate 25 mg
Choline Citrate 25 mg
Inositol 50 mg
PABA (Para Amino Benzoic Acid) 50 mg


----------

